# dog nail trimmers



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

My black dog has black nails, I am terrible at knowing when to stop, so we just send her to the groomer. I was thinking about using my life mantra for this, "use the proper tool properly". I know I bought the cheapest nail cutters at pet smart. Tell me about your fancy pair I should buy.

thanks, Coco, and my new puppy who also has black nails.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Resco nail trimmers have been around for years. Classic, durable and do the job well. They work on small to large dogs. Blades are replaceable. Not outrageously priced at all. Just bought a new pair from Amazon as I "misplaced" my original pair. Highly recommend.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As a groomer, I have used the ones pictured, they work ok, do require some maintenance to keep working properly, they are good if very sharp and not rusted... dunno how mine got rusted... lol 

Personally I prefer Miller's Forge Large Nail Clippers with orange handle. I've used the same pair for decades in my grooming shop, they do not get dull, they are a scissors cut and cut very cleanly. 

To cut black toenails, turn the paw over so that you are looking at the underside of it. You should be able to see where the angle of the toenail changes and it is hollow underneath, that is all dead tissue and can be cut off (where it is hollow). 

I personally keep a supply of big, coarse grit files for acrylic nails on hand from a beauty supply house and, after I cut most of the dead part off, I file the and rounded and back to where I start to see the change of tissue inside to the pulpy part around the quick. That way I don't have to cut really close to the quick and risk discomfort on the dog's part and the blood of a cut quick. However, be aware, most dogs don't really mind if you nip the end of their quick, it is the reaction of the person that gets upset about the blood and worried about hurting their dog. If you remain calm, tell them it's no big deal and put some Quick Stop on it, the majority of the dogs just don't really care that much. 

If your dogs have very straight, flat toenails, it is a lot harder to tell where to cut though. With the Miller's forge nippers, I can just keep taking a little more until I can see changes inside the nail, then I file. 

Remain calm, teach your dog to accept constraint separately from the toenail nipping (many dogs fight the restraint and don't care about having their nails cut) and hopefully you will be able to do your own dogs. You can use either the Resco or the Miller's forge tools. I mention those by brand name because it does make a difference. From reading some reviews, I think even the specific style within the brand can matter. I use these even on the small dogs in my shop, though they are a little clunky for some tiny dogs and our cats. I use cat claw clippers for those. These do not have a safety bar, they cut easily on even my biggest doggie customers.

http://www.petco.com/product/6040/Millers-Forge-Pet-Nail-Trimmers-and-Clippers.aspx

Edit: I am going to add a link that shows the way I find the quicks in dogs' nails, all I do differently really is to file them after nipping so they are smooth. This gets them closer and takes off any sharp edges that wills scratch people:

http://mygroomingtable.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/how-do-i-trim-a-dogs-nails/

Good luck!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Farmerted, what kind of dog do you have? My sympathies on the black nails.

I used a regular red-handled Miller's Forge nail clippers for the whippets for years and now for the Border collies plus the Polish Tatra LGD, who weighs about 100 lb. Mine must be well over 30 years old. Still happy with them.

Peg


----------



## MaggieMay540 (Nov 11, 2014)

I heard about these new clippers at a local AKC meeting. They only cut an 1/8" off the claw at the most. So I got a set and boy am I impressed! I was able to take a few clips off both my Dane and Lab with no worries about catching a quick. Well built and feel very much worth the price, as my fear of accidently hurting my "kids" is now gone. They are called Safe Clip Claw Cutters., paperwork says there is a website at safeclipclawcutter.com


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Local groomer taught me this. Using a dremel or nails file (I guess it depends on how big your dog is) sand the top of the nail near the quick and a bit on the sides. Creating a smaller nail tip will make the vein recede. Wait a week, then trim. Only trim about 1/8&#8221; .


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I use a dremel. Works like a charm, and to keep them quiet while trimming I put a smear of cream cheese on a paper plate and let them have at it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I use a dremel also with a little sandpaper circle. Is that what the rest of you use for the grinding? How often?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

light rain said:


> I use a dremel also with a little sandpaper circle. Is that what the rest of you use for the grinding? How often?


I use clippers and a dremel; I prefer to clip first and then dremel only because it's faster for me, and I can do both comfortably. 

Realistically, if you don't want your dog's nails to grow, you should trim/grind them at least once a week (depending on the dog, their activity levels, etc.) When I am showing my dog I actually try to do nails ever 4-5 days. It's a chore, but if you do them that often they really don't get longer, and don't take very long.

In my real life, I do them about every two weeks. There is a great video floating around the interwebs about nail cutting so I'll try to find it. If you are worried about doing it well, let your vet do it, and then stay on top of it with a dremel and you will learn how long they should be and can figure out the right length.

The key is not to freak out if you get too close. They will live.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

In my grooming shop, I use clippers and a cheap disposable nail file used for acrylic nails. I clip most of it off, wash the dog and file the softened nails. 

It's true, they won't die if you quick them. Usually they don't really care unless you are freaked out, then they feed off your anxiety. Same with just trimming the nails. I've had little dogs that would scream when you picked up their paw! I just laugh at them, tell them to behave and do what I have to do. After a few visits they get over themselves. It is a nuisance to quick them and to have to get the blood stopped and clean up, but really 99% of the dogs don't really care. Sometimes I do get them too short, I'm always trying to get them as short as I can for the dog's sake (overgrown nails can make a dog lame by throwing the bones in the foot and leg out of line) and to help the owners take good care of their dogs (few of them trim the nails at home). 

I file nails to get that last bit of extra off and to make the tips soft and round. Most of my customers are elderly with thin skin that is easily scratched.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you Offthegrid and Grannycarol for your replies. I need to use the dremel more often. 

Yes, about thin skinned older folks. If someone has diabetes and impaired circulation that scratch can turn into a leg ulcer that can cause prolonged misery or worse. And pups, when they get excited, tend to jump up on the area between the knee and the ankle.


----------



## declasse (Nov 8, 2014)

We have black nails here too. It's really hard to get the dog to settle down and let us trim, easier to brush her teeth than trim her nails. Frisbee is her daily sport, we throw on the grass, but whenever we remember, we throw the frisbee for her on the concrete driveway and that really seems to keep them in check.


----------



## Katoran (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi, i see its an old post but recently found so informative and useful article on how to cut black dog nails How to Cut a Dog’s Nails That Are Black? - Our Pets Mag, here you will find a information how to trim dog nails and what tools to use.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use "claw cutters" on both my Karakachan and my Labrador. They only permit about 1/8th of the nail to be cut at a time; so are safe for people who are uncertain about what they're doing. They were quite expensive but well worth the $$. I had ordered them on line; but cannot find the site now.


----------

